# HOCARS HO Slot Car Show April 20th



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:20 years of HOCARS Shows
Sponsored by AutoWorld with Prizes and giveaways for everyone. Raffles also. Be there if you can.
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville, NY
Sunday April 20th
10AM to 2PM
$5 admission

for info: Bob Beers
203 804-2455:wave:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope somebody that can go, takes some pictures and posts
them.Those shows make feel like a kid again,a kid in a candy
store I guess one would say.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well ,The 20 year anniversary show was this weekend and as usual we had a good time.Bob Beers hasn't changed in 20 years.I'm not saying saying that's a good thing,it's just how he looked 20 years ago.I had my usual great help from my left and right hand men,Carl Mendez and Kevin McEvoy.I couldn't do it without them.I could but they have this need to feel needed.So Bob is opposite me and long time traveling buddy Danny (MR tYCO) IS next to me ,so of couse there were insults flying all over the place.Bob's wife Joanie(aka sgt.joanie ) was at the front taking care of admissions.Bob trembles when she walks by,and I thought I was shakey.Just kidding Joanie.Then some of the other guys were Mario Pisano and his son Michael who is now 33.How old is Mario?Man.Joe Corea from NJ Nostalgia Hobby.Dave Lockwood,Mark Strickrod,Henry Harnish,Rob Budano(Bud"s HO CARS).Ernie and Tom Finamore and a few dozen more.Bobby Wilson,who is putting on the Phillie show ,June 1 was there with his partner in crime Gregg .It was beautiful outside.It seems like everyone was smiling when they left.They either were happy with what they bought or were on medication.One of my favorite parts of the show is Mike Aprahamian.Mike sets up his entire collection of Tyco cars at each show.Hundreds of cars,it's really something to see.There also seems to be an increase in custom cars at the show for sale.The amount of work put into these custom painted and race ready cars seems like a bargain.Well off to work on the !:1 55.Next stop Ohio.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

check out some youtube clips @

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_JkLQZT9RI

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTYjaEJ18cY


----------

